
Donald Trump and Kim Jong Un sign the blandest of agreements – Zero summit gain - mpweiher
https://www.economist.com/asia/2018/06/12/donald-trump-and-kim-jong-un-sign-the-blandest-of-agreements
======
jackbravo
Sure is weird how much he's buddying up with all these authoritarian
governments.

